# Shaun White Snowboarding (XBOX 360)



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey guys just wanted to share these trailers with you for the Shaun White Next-Gen Snowboarding game due out later this year. Official XBOX magazine has had articles on the game in consecutive issues(June 2008 and July 2008). The game is on the July 2008 cover. I'll post some additional things in the next couple days. Enjoy.

Check these trailers out!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

I am nursing a semi over this!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Aha there is already a thread about this game  This game looks pretty cool too me. Apperently you will be able to step off your board and walk to a place wich is not reachable by board, and then board from there on. 
Also the engine is based on Assasin's Creed so the Physics aspect off snowboard will be more realistic (Finally).

source:
http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-home&trurl=http%3A%2F%2Flife.tweakers.net%2Fnieuws%2F53713%2Folympisch-kampioen-snowboarden-krijgt-eigen-game.html&lp=nl_en&btnTrUrl=Translate


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

As a PS3 owner, I'm worried about basing this game off the Assassain's Creed engine.. Assassain's Creed looked substantially worse on the PS3 .


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

what is there to say but "oh lordy..."


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

BadMojo said:


> As a PS3 owner, I'm worried about basing this game off the Assassin's Creed engine.. Assassin's Creed looked substantially worse on the PS3 .


At first glance I thought this game might be an exclusive XBOX 360 title. I'll double check the article headings when I get home. Assassin's Creed did look substantially worse on PS3 but I wouldn't worry its only a matter of time before they unlock the full capabilities of the PS3 (GO GO MGS4!!!). I do find myself purchasing multi-platform games on XBOX 360 as opposed to PS3 but thats purely based on many of my friends having XBOX's and the online experience. Can't wait to see this game its gonna be a nice treat for snowboard fans everywhere.


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

It will be available for XBOX, PS3, and the Wii. Article from 1up.com! 

OXM July 2008 Cover:


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

So this is basically a EA SKATE snowboard rip off?


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice. Maybe this will replace Amped 2 for me...and well, this game might not be vaporware after all (I mean, 2 years of not hearing about it until now)


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

i am having issues with the whole shaun white and backcountry riding game...it just doesnt go together... maybe if it was more halfpipe/slopestyle or park related it would seem more realistic. overall great graphics im tired of ssx!!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

ssx3 was the last game i liked (alot)

this new game tho is well timed.... i have just finished GTA4 (my reason for buying a 360) and so i was looking for something else to play (in between bouts of NHL09 addiction)


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

First, don't buy a PS3. I have one and it collects dust now. I will not be buying anymore games for it. Ever

Second, I've been waiting for a snowboarding game since the amped series. Sure amped 3 wasn't as good as amped 2 but it was still fun. SSX was just too ADHD for me. I can handle being somewhat unrealistic but kicking off your board mid jump having it spin 40 times then magically re-attach in time for a landing is going too far. That game is made for people who don't ride or have the attention span of a goldfish.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey I found SSX entertaining, granted I have ADHD but that doesn't mean anything.... Cut me some slack all I had was a PS2 and that was waht was available to me as a snowboarding game. Now I have a 360 and Amped 3 which I don't mind either, but really Amped is more cracked out than SSX was, the whole sotry line is just fucking rediculous, its funny to me, but I don't what the makers were thinking, or smoking. The scrapbook making snowgoddess that just came off tour with an eighties hair metal band is a little stange.


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Mooz said:


> First, don't buy a PS3. I have one and it collects dust now. I will not be buying anymore games for it. Ever
> 
> Second, I've been waiting for a snowboarding game since the amped series. Sure amped 3 wasn't as good as amped 2 but it was still fun. SSX was just too ADHD for me. *I can handle being somewhat unrealistic but kicking off your board mid jump having it spin 40 times then magically re-attach in time for a landing is going too far.* That game is made for people who don't ride or have the attention span of a goldfish.


Lol! That's f'ing classic. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Mooz said:


> First, don't buy a PS3. I have one and it collects dust now.


*shrug* completely disagree, but... whatever. There's a whole thread about consoles anyways. 

Still don't know how I feel about starting a "Shaun White" themed series...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Mooz said:


> That game is made for people who have the attention span of a goldfish.



I loved ssx :laugh:


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

Andi said:


> Lol! That's f'ing classic. :laugh:


lol hes not making this up though. the game really had tricks where you would dismount from your board and do the hokey pokey in mid air and then strap back in before you hit the ground.

i thought it was fun though. you take it for what it is


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i didn't mind the unstrapping of the board for uber tricks..... i mean what was _en vogue _for the last few years, if not unstrapping at least your trailing leg?

frankly, for the 'true' snowboarding experience, i would be surprised if anyone in here would promote anything above and beyond GOING SNOWBOARDING!!!

video games are games; ie for shits 'n' giggles. live it don't simulate it thru yer thumbs yo!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

I just can't wait for the new Shaun White to come out cause i personally wasn't a big fan of the whole unstrapping thing...to unrealistic. Kind of like the Tony Hawks for skating, I loved Skate though, just thought it was a looot better cause it was more real, but thats my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

I want cool boarders brought back!


----------

